# Model T



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Old Model T with a old time water bag.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Cool Oregon. It's an original angle, I like it.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Very nice! I too like the unusual angle.


----------

